

thoughtbot opening an office in San Francisco - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/24675868820/opening-an-office-in-san-francisco

======
acconrad
This is a huge move for Thoughtbot and the Ruby community, really excited (and
a bit sad) to hear this news.

